# SHENZHEN | Longgang Tianan Cyberpark Phase 4 | 200m | 656ft | 47 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-02 by 362933381


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-14 by 摩天圳










2020-09-17 by luke110097


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-18 by luke110097


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-07 by luke110097


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-12 by luke110097


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-13 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like trussed buildings


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Sina Visitor System


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

08/10


















Sina Visitor System


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-18 by 鸢无


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-31 by 小渔村


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like trussed buildings, it should be taller


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-25 by luke110097


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

topped out


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-19 by luke110097


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-09 by luke110097


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Good renders here


https://www.pinsupinsheji.com/h-nd-1485.html#_np=133_805


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-28 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-19 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2023-01-09 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous cladding


----------

